# Does a passenger's rating influence whether you pick them up?



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Did a little experiment for an hour picking up passengers that ratings under 4.5, then another hour of passengers over 4.6. Pretty interesting findings, but curious whether it makes a difference in the Uberverse. 
Just curious if a passenger's rating (maybe it's been covered here in the forum) will influence your acceptance of a ping?


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Absolutely. I won't take riders with a 4.5 or less after midnight. Too many bad past experiences and 4.6 seems to be the threshold.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm not too picky. Sometimes just curious like "I wonder what's the matter w/this guy"... lets go find out.

On a similar note, I have noticed the pax existing rating can influence how I rate them. Having noticed that, I try not to let it influence me.
Also, I do not like door slamming, that's an automatic 4 tops.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

ivan jurgenhoff said:


> I'm not too picky. Sometimes just curious like "I wonder what's the matter w/this guy"... lets go find out.
> 
> On a similar note, I have noticed the pax existing rating can influence how I rate them. Having noticed that, I try not to let it influence me.
> Also, I do not like door slamming, that's an automatic 4 tops.


I found a little ebay sticker that I placed above the uber tradedress "Gently close the door, Do not slam when leaving"


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I usually don't pay too much attention to low ratings but....

Got a ping from the middle of a giant park.
No real address, street or otherwise.
PAX rating 3.0

I just had to let that one go.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

No. It makes no difference to me.

I got my first call in the worst part of SF last night. I was dropping someone off in the bay view /hunters point area last night and got a call a few blocks away. Picked her up. Charming young lady. Drove her to her destination.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

The bus fare rates we drive for attracted worse clients then ever before. Stories about drivers being attacked get more frequent now and it just proves the theory of bad clientele. I see a lot of pax with ratings around or below 4. Even 3.1 few times. I also know drivers rate them harsher now then ever before, for example 5 stars only for tippers, slamming doors is automatic 2* and so is a ride that goes down two blocks with no tip and so on. I personally don't pick up anything below 4.3. That's my line. Having said that its slim pickings out there this week so maybe even that base line won't hold up and I will have to get just about any garbage.


----------



## Neighbourly (Nov 23, 2014)

Not exclusively. It's situation-dependent, and hearing a lot of drivers say that non-tippers give 3 just reinforces that for me. Though I am guilty of not wanting to be the first to bring down the pax 5 star rating that would otherwise be a 4 from me.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> Did a little experiment for an hour picking up passengers that ratings under 4.5, then another hour of passengers over 4.6. Pretty interesting findings, but curious whether it makes a difference in the Uberverse.
> Just curious if a passenger's rating (maybe it's been covered here in the forum) will influence your acceptance of a ping?


I don't care. I don't even look at ratings. I don't look at mine and I don't look at passengers.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

If it's late and they have below 4.6 Im more inclined to cancel/not accept 

I had a pax that had 3.4 rating I was gonna go ahead and take a chance and then I talked to him on the phone and dude just sounded like a stupid ******bag so I cancelled. He even kept calling me back after I had accepted another pax. Glad I avoided that one.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> ...........Stories about drivers being attacked get more frequent now..........


So, do the drivers report attacks to the cops? Uber knows who the attacker is b/c their CC is on file. Should be pretty easy for the cops to find the perp.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

PDX2012 said:


> So, do the drivers report attacks to the cops? Uber knows who the attacker is b/c their CC is on file. Should be pretty easy for the cops to find the perp.


I'm sure that's a real consolation to the driver that was attacked.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Not being out on the street when I come to pick a pax - automatic point deduction.
"Roll up your window", "Turn off your radio" comments another point deduction.
Short ride - another point is gone.
Being grouchy, negative - point goes away.
Low pax rating of 4.6 or less is not being considered for a ride. 
Next.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Not being out on the street when I come to pick a pax - automatic point deduction.


How much do passengers deduct from your rating for the stupid shit you do?
https://uberpeople.net/threads/bad-experience.8161/


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> How much do passengers deduct from your rating for the stupid shit you do?
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/bad-experience.8161/


It does seem that my previous comment about emotional suitability was indeed bang on the money as regards MikeB.

A Star deducted for not standing waiting?

A problem being asked to close the window or turn off the radio?

Somebody needs to rethink the concept of service industry.

But hey, what do I know.

Never had a job not be paid in 18mths with Uber.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

PDX2012 said:


> So, do the drivers report attacks to the cops? Uber knows who the attacker is b/c their CC is on file. Should be pretty easy for the cops to find the perp.


I used to think that but NOT always. If you pay attention to the names you will realize they are fake. Had few good ones "James Bond" "Bubba J" "Bruce Allmighty" etc. Fake accounts won't help with anything.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Ratings don't influence when I pick someone up but they do influence how I deal with them once in the car. I tend to be more alert to how they act when I see low raitings. But everyone who gets in are 5 stars unless they give me reason to rate them lower.

Being drunk does not constitute a lower rating as some do on the system, being a drunk ass...well that's different.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I don't care. I don't even look at ratings. I don't look at mine and I don't look at passengers.


 what about on Mondays?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

it shouldnt make a difference because once a rider gets 4.0 or less average, uber just resets their rating back to a 5
uber can care less about a bad rider as long as they pay
its not like uber has to deal with the bad customer, smh


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> it shouldnt make a difference because once a rider gets 4.0 or less average, *uber just resets their rating back to a 5*


What is your source for this "fact"?


----------



## vtexposfan1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> it shouldnt make a difference because once a rider gets 4.0 or less average, uber just resets their rating back to a 5
> uber can care less about a bad rider as long as they pay
> its not like uber has to deal with the bad customer, smh


Not true. I've seen several sub-4's come up. Even took a 3 on Tuesday night who was very nice and got a 5.


----------



## Heywood Jablome (Nov 4, 2014)

I never look at ratings. I almost always give 5's. My theory is I'll never see them again. Why should I care.
That being said, I did give a guy a 1 once. He was drunk and was in a hurry to get to his destination. I stopped at a red light and he got out of the car. I thought he was going to throw up. Instead, he walked into the middle of the inter section and started to direct traffic. It didn't get much better after that.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Heywood Jablome said:


> I almost always give 5's. My theory is I'll never see them again. Why should I care.


Not that you might give a shit about the next driver that has to pick up a passenger that should never have received a 5.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Not that you might give a shit about the next driver that has to pick up a passenger that should never have received a 5.


He is just offsetting drivers who unfairly give 1's. We need people to offset the bell curve.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Not that you might give a shit about the next driver that has to pick up a passenger that should never have received a 5.


I only have 2 ratings. 5 and 1. And I do hand out more than a few 1's.

I also don't take low rated pax after 10pm, long distance or anytime if they are too low. Depends on my mood.


----------

